# whats the different



## jaws (Jan 13, 2008)

whats the different between a xl and a bully or are they both the same


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

XL is a class of bully. there are 5 classes, pockets, standards, classics, XL and extreme. all are based on height and then classic and extreme play on mass / bone as well. For more info on the classes and the description of them check out The American Bully Registry or check out the Bully101 section here.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

yeah what anglebaby said!


----------

